# Your preferred form of exercise?



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you run? Or cycle? Lift weights?

Or play some sport? Football, tennis, pole-vaulting, lacrosse?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Golf (walking the course) is my _preferred_ exercise, but my back won't let me play. During the period from 11 y.o. to entering the service I lifted weights (the Hoffman method) - that was excellent exercise - and walked in the woods summer and winter - good for body and spirit. Nowadays I get the blood circulating by cussing with violent gestures.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Preferably harmony and counterpoint exercise!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Until I was 40 my training was about as full time as an amateur can be. And when I quit at 40 I was in better shape than I'd been when I was 21.

Nowadays it consists of solely a 20 minute run/trundle along the road three times a week, along with weighted pull-ups and goblet squats (kettlebell) three times a week. But diet is at least equally as important and so I pay attention to that.

The exercise I take feels good and allows me to keep up with people younger than me, and so I intend to keep doing it until I'm physically unable/bits fall off. At which point I'll probably adopt something similar to Ukko's current routine.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Jogging is my preferred "serious" exercise. 

Being fidgety probably does more to keep off the fat.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't watch TV and don't even have one hooked up to cable, but I do have one mounted in front of my treadmill hooked to a DVD player and headphones. I've been power walking to old Doctor Who and Ray Harryhausen movies and other geeky stuff for some time now. I really enjoy that.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Cycling only. Not really enough, though, am getting older.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

DrKilroy said:


> Preferably harmony and counterpoint exercise!
> Best regards, Dr


Daily ones like Brahms used to do? Hah! My preferred _physical_ exercises are cross-country skiing and special elbow-muscle development (via the use of weighted glass vessels containing good _pils_).


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Running, about three times a week, about 20 minutes. I'd like to do much more but I'm generally lazy as sin...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I walk 2 miles every day and have a machine that gives me an intensive aerobic workout every day too.

When the ladies look me over from head to toe, I feel it's all been worth it. Doubt if any of them are atonal music superstars, though.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Do you run? Or cycle? Lift weights?
> 
> Or play some sport? Football, tennis, pole-vaulting, lacrosse?


I like the weights - because before I started lifting I was way too skinny - 6 feet 140 pounds. I needed to beef up a bit. I used to love sprinting - it is great interval training. I'm not big on running any distances. I can barely walk now because of bad feet. Bicycle riding is good. It also works great as cheap transportation.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I walk 2 miles every day and have a machine that gives me an intensive aerobic workout every day too.
> 
> When the ladies look me over from head to toe, I feel it's all been worth it. Doubt if any of them are atonal music superstars, though.


I'm not going to urge you to leave atonal music alone. Keep going! :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I look after my dog three days a week, and we go cross-country walking for about 2-3 hours before lunch on those days. I try to do at least one set of 20 press-ups and sit-ups every day. Combined with a good diet I'm steadily losing weight.

However, _preferred_ is misleading, I _prefer_ to sit on my ****.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I'm not going to urge you to leave atonal music alone. Keep going! :lol:


I'm studying the Schoenberg piano concerto at this time. I like to expand my knowledge. Exercise the brain and the body.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Cycling for me. It's one of my favorite things to do, whether it's around town, on local trails, or up in the mountains. There's nothing better for me than being out on a sunny on my bike


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

DrKilroy said:


> Preferably harmony and counterpoint exercise!
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yeah, as to myself, I like a solid hour routine of scales, long tones, and lately have gotten into patterns of thirds, sixths, and various arpeggios. It really gets my blood pumping and I'm ready to dive into my repertoire.  :tiphat:

When I'm not doing that, I'm walking, swimming, or biking, usually in summer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like walking. We have a nice park around the corner, and a walking trail with a good podcast, and I'm on cloud nine. Also, three times a day I exercise my fingers. It's made a difference in my manual dexterity.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I walk all day, I don't own a car so I have to hoof it to and from the bus and train. I carry all my groceries. And I don't have a desk job. Nothing intensive, but I am moving all day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Waking up and making it out of bed. Even then....


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Walking, whenever I can. I usually only have time over weekends, but in my job I'm on my feet all day long anyway, so that keeps me in shape for long walks.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Radames said:


> I like the weights - because before I started lifting I was way too skinny - _6 feet 140 pounds_. I needed to beef up a bit. I used to love sprinting - it is great interval training. I'm not big on running any distances. I can barely walk now because of bad feet. Bicycle riding is good. It also works great as cheap transportation.


Hmm, I haven't weighed more than 130 in 3-4 years and I'm 6'1". 

I love walking; it's so refreshing to take my mind off of the normal focuses and enjoy the outdoors [that is, when it's not blisteringly hot]. I only wish I had the time to walk more.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I rather walk like 12 miles per week like in FAIRMOUNT PARK there is a 8.55 mile walking path.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

DrKilroy said:


> Preferably harmony and counterpoint exercise!
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I realize that it's a bit over-the-transom, but I strongly approve of this.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*yoga + tai chi*


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Used to practice martial arts but nowadays it's just rigorous walking and sex. Job keeps me behind a desk for most of the day. I hate society.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Biking. Unfortunately, my bike is currently at 500 km from here...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

1. Karate, but I can't afford dojo membership presently, so I do kata at home.
2. Jogging every two to four days. 5K, or occasionally a full hour.
3. Hiking in the mountains west of here, in warm weather.
4. Cycling, but it hurts my knees, so I have had to cut it down to very light and short rides without hills or headwinds.
5. Stretching yogaishly.
6. Weight training daily, mostly moderate weight, moderately high reps, focussing on not causing injury (I'm between biceps sets as I write).
7. Walks in parks, the neighbourhood, etc., sometimes even during bad weather (oftentimes quite enjoyable).
8. Speed bag and heavy bag, intermittently, every few days.
9. Hill runs, 3 blocks steep uphill every 3 or 4 days.
10. Stair climbing, 12 storeys, quickly, when it's just too miserable to get outside or I've been a sloth all day.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sex with the wifey, but twice a year doesn't really keep me in shape!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

These days, I am feeling extremely lazy and only exercising my mind through chess.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Walking. I do run a little, but that mainly to get somewhere on time. I am not a big fan of exercise but for necessity of health.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Weightlifting, bowling, basketball, golf.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Two:

1. Pressing the entire length of my body against a slightly yielding surface for hours at a time.

2. My weight program, which consists of slowly increasing the amount of weight I carry everywhere every day.

By the time I'm done, I figure I'm going to be unstoppable!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Bellicon rebounder, foam rolling, stretching, Water Rower, walking my dog.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Walking is my favourite. Do weights a little, also the usual stretching, callisthenics and some from martial arts, not on the expert level, just something that I picked up from my martial arts class I had in my early teens.

But really, I could walk for miles, nothing is better than that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Walking here too, preferably in the forest. Sometimes I do fancy stuff I remember from karate-training.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Bowling, twice a week on 2 different leagues.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i lost a lot weight using this machine. had to trash it when we moved. plus not hard on the knees


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't run anymore (which was my favorite) due to my knees. I will be purchasing a bicycle soon and that will replace my running. I do a lot of heavy bag workouts and still do martial arts on my own (trained over 20 years). I just got back to the gym and am doing some weights and cardio there. I have gotten out of shape in the past year. It's painful getting back into shape but overall, but after every workout, I feel great.

I also hike a lot which is great exercise and my dog loves it!

V


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Played football (soccer, to any American fellow posters) for 40 years till I just got too slow. Gym bunny now. I don't enjoy it as much as I used to enjoy footy, but it keeps me ticking over.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Walking - and *dancing*.

Scottish Country Dancing has it all - history, nice clothes, good mental exercise, good physical exercise, very sociable, and fabulous music.






Just wish that I lived a bit nearer Baton Rouge.


----------

